# IT's SUNDAY what schwinns DID we FIND this WEEK...WEEKLEY THREAD



## vintage2wheel (Aug 19, 2012)

it's Sunday what prewar/vintage schwinn bicycles/parts/history things did we find this week???


----------



## summerbee (Aug 19, 2012)

For a whopping five bucks each: girl's Hollywood and Breeze Deluxe. Both are in pretty good condition. Works for Me:o


----------



## vintage2wheel (Aug 19, 2012)

summerbee said:


> For a whopping five bucks each: girl's Hollywood and Breeze Deluxe. Both are in pretty good condition. Works for Me:o




Post some pics if you can


----------



## Autocycleplane (Aug 19, 2012)

Crazy few days, some of the best in the hobby for me so far. First, a 35 frame/fork/truss combo:







As well as this 39/40. Hub says 39, Crank date illegible, has pre 40-41 crank bearings, front chainring and seat collar, and the front fenderlight fender is for a truss not springer, but the springer is original to the frame from the vintage kiss marks. Anyone have a 38-39 front fender in original black paint for a springer? I put a different rear wheel on it to get it riding as the original drop center was toast. Have another ready to lace up soon:












THEN I got a lead on a local bike for sale. Incredible original paint and chrome 49 BFG Streamliner B6. Next post for photos..


----------



## Autocycleplane (Aug 19, 2012)

*Streamliner photos*


----------



## Autocycleplane (Aug 19, 2012)

*More Streamliner photos*


----------



## marshalmike (Aug 19, 2012)

*Great Score*

Those are all sweet finds, but the Streamliner takes th cake!  Congrats!


----------



## oskisan (Aug 20, 2012)

*1950's schwinn world*

I picked up this schwinn world... Dont ask me why, but it was there and I just decided to get it for a "maybe" rider.... anyway it is for sale if anyone is interested.

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/bik/3213898727.html

I have no idea if this is overpriced or not (I'm am not a middleweight guy at all), so just drop me an offer... (especially if you have trading material)












vintage2wheel said:


> it's Sunday what prewar/vintage schwinn bicycles/parts/history things did we find this week???


----------



## vintage2wheel (Aug 20, 2012)

*finds*

nice finds guys


----------



## Spence36 (Aug 20, 2012)

*1940 schwinn*

Here is a very rare non embossed tank peaked fenders 
Aewsome color with a thunderbird on tank all
Og !!  Og ace decal on downtube and ace badge rides killer !!! 



http://s1253.photobucket.com/albums...-8341-C6CCDCB682BC-15794-00000A1FD51689A3.jpg


----------



## Spence36 (Aug 20, 2012)

Autocycleplane said:


> View attachment 61626View attachment 61627View attachment 61628View attachment 61629View attachment 61630View attachment 61631




I have a 20"frame motorbike 1937 I'm
Working on !!! I'll post pics soon !


----------



## mruiz (Aug 21, 2012)

Spence36 said:


> Here is a very rare non embossed tank peaked fenders
> Aewsome color with a thunderbird on tank all
> Og !!  Og ace decal on downtube and ace badge rides killer !!!
> 
> ...




Nice, I did not realize it was that hard to find a tank like that. I have a porject just missing a tank and handlebars.
 Mitch


----------



## daved66 (Aug 23, 2012)

that is a sweet bike, nice find!


----------

